

HN FOWA Miami Meetup - jasonlbaptiste

Just realized the FOWA conference is tomorrow, and some HN users might be in town.  If you are, comment here and let's try to organize to meetup at the after party at Nikki Beach.  We can also work on an "after after party" :-).
======
auston
I'd like a meetup!

Twitter: @bunsen

